# Ejemplo de Cd4047, donde?



## marcelo2112 (Ene 27, 2008)

Hola, quiero un generador de pulsos con dos salidas desfasadas, y este integrado es mi solucion.
El problema es que no se como conectarlo, encontre un par en el foro pero en la simulacion en isis no me funcionaron, no tienen un esquema por ahi?Gracias


----------



## Vick (Ene 27, 2008)

El 4047 no puede simularse en ISIS por que no tiene modelo, es decir, no esta programado ese integrado para poder simularlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 28, 2008)

Miraste el datasheet?


----------



## marcelo2112 (Ene 29, 2008)

mire un par de datasheet, pero no encontre en ninguno.
Raro lo del isis, no me dice que no encuentra la libreria.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 29, 2008)

Escribis mas abajo, donde dice "Buscador de hojas de datos"  CD4047

Segundo datasheet -> pagina 7-903 -> Function -> Astable multivibrator -> Free running ->  pines 4,5,6 y 14 a Vdd y pines 7,8,9 y 12 a Vss , R y C segun diagrama.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Feb 3, 2008)

Eduardo: con eso ya tengo las dos salidas desfasadas?pines 10 y 11 no?


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 3, 2008)

Desfasadas 180° , son la salida del divisor x2 y su complemento.


----------



## sebasgm (Feb 3, 2008)

El livewire simula bien al 4017. nunca lo usé en la config que vos estás buscando pero si tenés dudas de como conectarlo (tenés alguna idea pero no estás seguro) podés probar con este programa. Yo ando en la búsqueda de programas para simular cosas así y este, aunque no sea el más potente y completo, es lejos el que me pareció más sencillo de usar, incluso para las simulaciones.

Suerte.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Feb 4, 2008)

sebasgm dijo:
			
		

> El livewire simula bien al 4017. nunca lo usé en la config que vos estás buscando pero si tenés dudas de como conectarlo (tenés alguna idea pero no estás seguro) podés probar con este programa. Yo ando en la búsqueda de programas para simular cosas así y este, aunque no sea el más potente y completo, es lejos el que me pareció más sencillo de usar, incluso para las simulaciones.
> 
> Suerte.



La pifiaste, es 4047


----------

